# مشروع مجمع متعدد الاستخدامات



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 يوليو 2006)

مشروع مجمع متعدد الاستخدامات ويحتوي:
جراج متعدد الطوابق 8 طوابق
مركز تجاري ترفيهي
ابراج ادارية
فندق
برج خدمات طبية
برج اسكان فندقي
حضانة اطفال
مركز ونادي صحي
والمشروع يقع بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخوة ابداء الرأي حيث ان المشروع مازال تحت الدراسة والتطوير


----------



## هبه1982 (15 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا سيد احمد..
في نظري اجد ان من أكبر أغلاطك في هذا المجمع ان مدخله الأساسي كما يظهر في الصورة جدا ضعيف.. والسبب في ذلك وجوده عند منعطف للسيارات وأسأت أليه اكثر فأكثر حين كان رمب خروج السيارات ملاصقا له بهذا الشكل ...فأرجوا ن تجد حلا لهذا إذا أقنعك كلامي فقد كان لابد من تمهيد جيد له.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اولا علي هذا الرأي ، ولكن المدخل الصغير في الصورة هو مدخل للبرج فقط في حين ان مدخل المركو التجاري الترفيهي يقع ناحية اليسار، ورامب السيارات الواضح بالصورة مجرد مخرج للطوارئ فقط ، ولكن من المؤكد اننا سنأخذ برأيك في الاعتبار في تطوير المشروع ، شكرا مرة اخري علي الملاحظة ومرحبا بالرأي الآخر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخوة ابداء الرأي حيث ان المشروع مازال تحت الدراسة والتطوير


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 يوليو 2006)

اعتقد ان التغطيات التى بين الابراج ليس لها وظيفة وليس لها اهمية تشكيلية من حيث الربط او الفكرة لذلك اقترح تغيرها او ازالتها مع التأكيد على المداخل اكثر من ذلك مع عمل تغطيات الجزء التجارى والترفيهى بشكل جديد من اعمال احد المعماريين مثلا بدلا من الوضع التقليدى الموجود مع تكرارها فى تغطيات الابراج لربط عناصر المشروع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا احب ان اشكر الاخ المعماري احمد حسني رمضان لعرضه لعدد جيد من المشاريع في الملتقى .. وفي الحقسقة كل المشاريع المعروضة مميزة ومميزة جدا .. ولها استايل خاص بها ... 

اما عن هذا المشروع فهو متميز جدا من ناحية الواجهات والكتل ... الا انني اعتقد اننا بحاجه الى المساقط الافقية لفهم مكونات المشروع وعلاقتها على المستوى الافقي...


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 يوليو 2006)

الاخ ابو صالح 
كل الشكر علي هذا الرأي المشجع جدا ، الواقع ان اضافة المساقط الافقية امر لا غني عنه لفهم المشروع ولكن معظم المساقط يكون حجمها اكبر من السعة المسموح بها وبالتالي لا استطيع اضافتها الا انني اعد بحل تلك المشكلة فورا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 يوليو 2006)

الاخ كريم
شكرا علي ابداء الرأي في موضوع التغطيات بين الابراج، والغرض منها ليس فقط تشكيلي للربط بل هو غرض وطيفي ايضا ، ففكرة المشروع تعتمد علي استغلال الموقع وتسكين اكبر قدر من الوظائف في المبني ، والسطح الظاهر امامك عبارة عن plaza، تعلو المركز التجاري والترفيهي وتستخدم كامتداد مفتوح للمنطقة الترفيهية، ومن هنا جاءت الحاجة لاستخدام نوع من التغطيات الخفيفة وذلك كنوع من الحماية من الشمس ، وان كنت متفق تماما في ضرورة استخدام اشكال اخري من التغطيات الاكثر حداثة ومناسبة لتلك الفكرة.


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع جميل وملفت للنظر ، وأنا أوافق الأخوة على ضرورة اظهار المدخل بشكل أوضح ... والله يوفقك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للاخ خضر علي الرأي
وانا متفق مع الجميع في ان المداخل تحتاج لشئ من التوضيح وجاري بالفعل تطوير التصميم وتعديل بعض العناصر.......وان كنت اتمني من الاخوة اعطاء انطباع اولي عنه......


----------



## ro9naldo (20 يوليو 2006)

رووووعة مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لتلك الكلمات الجميلة، ارجو من الجميع نقد المشروع وبلا خجل حتي نثري المنتدي بالرأي والرأي الآخر


----------



## لولا عبد القادر (20 يوليو 2006)

المشروع جميل فعلا بس ياريت المساقط الافقية الخاصة بالدور الارضىوالمتكرر حتى لو بشكل كروكى عشان النقد يكون على اساس بالنسبة للكتل رائعة جداااااااا اتمنى تكون المساقط بنفس وضوح الكتل


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (20 يوليو 2006)

I will comment more insha'Allah when the plans are posted

For the masses you need to solve a major Mechanical problem. The vertical masses have more percentage of covered skin than openings. That will not fly for this kind of use. You need more glazing and openings than covered skin. Good luck and continue developing the mass


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكل من تجاوب مع المشروع بالرفض والاعجاب
المشروع له مساقط بالطبع وليس مجرد شكل فقط وسوف اقوم بارسال المسلقط بالكامل ولكن كما ذكرت من قبل المشكلة في الحجم الاقصي المحدد ب 150 كيلوبايت فقط


----------



## المعماري السوداني (24 يوليو 2006)

ملاحظاتي على الابراج السكنية
ويظهر فيها النمط الاسلامي على ما أعتقد وهو تقاطع المربعين واحد للبلكونات والمربع المائل في الطابق الاخير (مظلة السقف) لو كانت علاقتهم الرأسية أقوي أو بمستوى رأسي واحد...عموما هذا رأيي المتواضع لكن التفاصيل الداخلية للمساقط تؤثر في الشكل الخارجي خاصة في مناخ السودان


----------



## المهندسة مي (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أخي احمد .. 
المناظير تبين أن كتلة المبنى جيدة جدا .. ولكني أري أيضا ان التغطيات بين الكتل يمكنها أخذ شكل آخر يلائم الواجهات ..


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 يوليو 2006)

لكي كل الحق فيما ذكرتي مهندسة مي........


----------



## احمد العيسوى (24 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع ممتاز قوى وانا من خلال دراستى شايف انه متميز بس يا ريت مسقط افقى للدور الارضر بس ده بعد اذنك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 يوليو 2006)

اعدكم برفع المساقط في اقرب فرصة


----------



## بيدو (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
التصميم جميل بس كان المتيريل شوي محتاج للتغير كان يكون اجمل
تسلم يدك


----------



## عبده غباشي (5 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك جدا ً يا أحمد عالمجهود
لكن لازم تجيب بقيت الصور و المساقط لو أمكن


----------



## eng.thaer (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور احبيب


----------



## eng.sara (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور على مجهودك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (8 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء ....شكرا لكل من شارك برأيه .....ولكن المشروع يسير بخطي بطيئة لظروف التمويل وهو ما سيسمح لنا باجراء العديد من محاولات التطوير في التصميم ولهذا ارحب باراؤكم واضافاتكم


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

انا عاوزة اسأللك بس عن حضانة الاطفال في المشروع ممكن تعرض لي التقرير للمشروع اهدافه والمساحات وتحليل الموقع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ساحاول تقليل حجم الملف ورفعه باذن الله


----------



## الصبا (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اولا: اريد ان اشكرك على المجهود الكبير فالكتله رائعه
ثانيا: اريد ان اسالك هل استخدامك للزجاج فى اجزاء معينه من كل برج متناسب مع طبيعه المناخ فى الخرطوم من اشعه الشمس؟
كذلك يمكن تاكيد المدخل اكثر من ذلك ببروز اى جزء من المبنى حتى المدخل اوى اى تفكير اخر 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لاستخدام الزجاج فقد تم استخدام زجاج مزدوج لتقليل اختراق اشعة الشمس للمبني وكما تلاحظ فان هناك محاولة لتقليل مسطح الزجاج، وسيتم اخذ تأكيد المدخل في الاعتبار
شكرا لك علي هذه الملاحظات الموضوعية


----------



## الرائدة الفضائية (27 سبتمبر 2007)

وهذا المشروع من تصميمك يا برفسور ؟؟ اه نسيت انه انت برفسور بالسب والشتيمة ايش دخلك بالتصميم ؟ عذا لبقية الاعضاء لكن اقول للبرفسوروحدة بوحدة والبادي اظلم


----------



## sadamara (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
للامانه لقد استفدنا كثيرا من نقد اخواننا وبالمره اود طرح رايي من النواحي الفنيه والتذوق المعماري وطبيعة الكتل والفضاءات المعماريه وكما يلي:
1 يجب دراسة شكل وطبيعة الكتل مع الحضاره السودانيه بحيث يعكس جزء منها لكون المشروع كبير وبلا شك سيكون رمز معماري للعاصمه السودانيه
2 رايي غير ملزم كنت اتمنى ربط اكثر بين الكتل الاربعه حيث من خلال الشكل لايوجد سوى في الطوابق السفليه وبالتالي ضرورة الربط بشكل لنكات لتعطي جماليه ووضيفه اكثر
3 المفروض الخروج من الجمود في الواجهات حيث يشعر المرا بان المبنى هو من العماره الطينيه
4 الانشائيات هل هي اعمده حديديه ام كونكريتيه
5 الاحظ بان الاضاءه غير مدروسه فهي قليله جدا في الطوابق السفلى وكثيره في العليا من ملاحظة الكتل الزجاجيه

اخيرا اخي العزيز الاحظ ان المبنى هو خارج عن المالوف وهو بحق تجديد للعماره في حالة ملاحظة بعض النقاط تحياتي لكم 


اخوكم المهندس الاستشاري

سعد العراقي هندسه معماريه وتخطيط حضري وتطوير ريف


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للاخت الفاضلة الرائدة الفضائية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز المهندس سعد العراقي
اشكر لك اهتمامك بالرد الموضوعي والنقد الجاد واعدك بدراسة مقترحاتك القيمة ووضعها في الاعتبار، والمعماري الذي لا يستمع للرأي الاخر يخسر الكثير بلا شك....


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (28 سبتمبر 2007)

> والسطح الظاهر امامك عبارة عن plaza، تعلو المركز التجاري والترفيهي وتستخدم كامتداد مفتوح للمنطقة الترفيهية،


ولكن هذه البلازا تخلو من اي مظاهر الترفيه 
اعتقد لو يتم اضافة مناطق خضراء roof garden و نافورات او شيء من هذا القبيل , فان السطح سيكون فعلا مركز تجمع لطيف بالنسبة للزوار بدلا من التسقيف بهذه الطريقة مع انها قد تكون جميلة في بعض الاجزاء و ليس بهذه الطريقة كانها املاء فراغ فقط
اما بالنسبة لشكل الكتل فانها تظهر قوية في الواجهة الثانية خاصة


----------



## امير ضهير (28 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 

عمل جميل ننتظر المساقط 

تستطيع رفع المساقط علي موقع للرفع ، ووضع الصورة في الموضوع 
واليك موقع جيد للرفع ان اردت

اضغط هنا من فضلك​
اشكرك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخوة الاعزاء علي هذا النقد الموضوعي والجاد....والواقع ان ما تفضلمتا به من آراء سوف نضعها في الاعتبار بقدر المستطاع للاستفاده منها......
شكرا مرة اخري علي اهتمامكم بالنقد الجاد والموضوعي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخوة الاعزاء علي هذا النقد الموضوعي والجاد....والواقع ان ما تفضلمتا به من آراء سوف نضعها في الاعتبار بقدر المستطاع للاستفاده منها......
شكرا مرة اخري علي اهتمامكم بالنقد الجاد والموضوعي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي د.م أحمد حسني رضوان، سأقولها لك وبكل صراحة، واضح جدا أن من صمم المشروع يمتلك مقدرة متميزة على تصميم المباني العامة. ولكنني أشعر بالأسف عندما لا أرى هذه القدرات توظف لخدمة العمارة المحلية لبلد المشروع، ولا يعني هذا التقليد أو الاقتباس ولكن المطلوب أن تصبغ هذه العمارة بروح المكان لا أن تكون مغتربة عنه.

أنا على يقين لو أن كل معماري عربي ومسلم جلس مع نفسه وفكر مليا في معنى أن يكون مصمم معماري وما معنى العمارة وما دورها وما رسالتها وما منهجها وطرائق التعبير بها، لحصلنا على عمارة معاصرة تفوق في روعتها وجمالها كل تلك العمائر الممسوخة... ولأستحقت الخلود شأنها شأن الخالد من عمارة الأجداد.


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (28 سبتمبر 2007)

المنظور حلو جداا بس فين المساقط الافقيه والقطاعات الراسيه للمشروع؟؟


----------



## الملكة فريدة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشرووع رائع جداااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتله جميله ولا اعتراض عليها ولكني اتسائل اليست هذه الابراج سكنيه فكيف تقتصر فيها الفتحات على الجزء المثلث البارز دون باقي الكتله كيف تنار باقي الفراغات داخل المبنى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## معماري ينبع (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أتوقع أن الفتحات قليلة بالنسبة للأبراج


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

احاول رفع المساقط ولكن حجمها كبير جدا، ساحاول مرة اخري باذن الله حتي تكتمل المناقشة


----------



## معماري نجد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

عندي نقطتين:
1- تحسين واجهه الكتلة ذات الادوار المتكررة واضافة مفردات معمارية كما في الابراج.
2- معالجة ربط الابراج ببعضها واكيد تحتاج الفراغات في الاركان الابراج الى نوافذ .
مشروع جيد وتحياتي


----------



## تاج محل (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز ..الف شكر على جهودك و اجاباتك لكنني اضم صوتي الى من سبقني اننا بحاجة الى ما يوضح لنا تركيبة المشروع الداخلية لدراسته و ابداء رأي عادل فيه


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (13 فبراير 2008)

يا باشمهندس المشروع مبدع بس محتاجين المساقط الافقية والسودان فعلا محتاج هذه المشاريع


----------



## بسنت (13 فبراير 2008)

ليا راى فى طريقة التسقيف ارى انها غير متلائمة مع الدراسات البيئية للسودان


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (18 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز علي السودان /احمد حسني سلام من الله ورحمه منه وبركات 
اولاً: احي فيك الروح الطيبه تجاه وطننا الحبيب اما بالنسبة للمشروع الوارد في المنتدي هو جميل من حيث الحداثة المعمارية ومرونة التصميم .
- يجب اعطاء بعض الاهتمام للمداخل ودراستها بصورة اعمق 
ثانياً: لابد من دراسة الهوية المعمارية للخرطوم لكي تساهم في اضفا ملمح جمالي للمدينة - كما اتمني الاهتمام بالواجهات واعطائها الهوية السودانية مع التقليل من المساحات الزجاجية مراعاة لظروف المناخ . عموما العمل رائع وجميل وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير 
اتمني ان يمتد التواصل بيننا


----------



## مهم (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فهد جمعان (19 فبراير 2008)

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## alwalaa (25 فبراير 2008)

عشت يا بش مهندس


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (25 فبراير 2008)

الرائدة الفضائية قال:


> وهذا المشروع من تصميمك يا برفسور ؟؟ اه نسيت انه انت برفسور بالسب والشتيمة ايش دخلك بالتصميم ؟ عذا لبقية الاعضاء لكن اقول للبرفسوروحدة بوحدة والبادي اظلم



والله انا مستغرب ان هذا كلالالالالالالالالالام روااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد فضااااااااء 
الله يستر بس من كلالالالام سكان الأرض​


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (25 فبراير 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو بشمهندس احمد ... والله اتحفتنا بالمناظير 


وياريت تاخذ راي الزملالالالاء بعين الأعتبار عشااان ان كل حكوا عنه مهم ....و افكااار راااااائعة 

بس لا تنسى مشاركتك الأرووووووع برفسووووووووور


----------



## مسجل عام حضرموت (26 فبراير 2008)

الكتلة رائعة بس العلاقات الوظيفية لن تتضح الا بالمساقط الافقية


----------



## هشام حمدي صادق (27 فبراير 2008)

بشمهندسنا...
كيف حالك؟؟؟
المشروع حلو كالعادة وفكرته حلوه وخصوصا انه في السودان....
بس كان فيه ملحوظه..انا مش عاجباني الخيم البيضاء..حاسس ان مكانها فس المشروع غير مناسب..اذا كان فيه تغطيه شكلها أحسن من كده...
وكان في سؤال...ما هي وظيفة الكتل فوق الأبراج؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 فبراير 2008)

الكتل فوق الابراج دور الخدمات المخصصة لوحدات المبردات وخزانات المياه وخلافه
اخيرا يا هشام شاركت في الملتقي


----------



## هشام حمدي صادق (28 فبراير 2008)

الملتقى فكرته حلوه جدا وللأسف لم اكن اعلم بوجوده..ويكفي ان حضرتك من المشرفين....


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

روعه روعه وشكككككككرررررراااااا


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الشبابيك التي تخدم الشقة اعتقد بها طرق انارة اكثر تطورا


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks to u


----------



## maghrib (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاخراج جميل فعلا*


----------



## يوس7 (29 أبريل 2010)

والله مشروع ولا في الخيال


----------



## ahmadalsayyed (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## الشفق الابيض (3 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا على يقين لو أن كل معماري عربي ومسلم جلس مع نفسه وفكر مليا في معنى أن يكون مصمم معماري وما معنى العمارة وما دورها وما رسالتها وما منهجها وطرائق التعبير بها، لحصلنا على عمارة معاصرة تفوق في روعتها وجمالها كل تلك العمائر الممسوخة... ولأستحقت الخلود شأنها شأن الخالد من عمارة الأجداد.
*روعه روعه وشكككككككرررررراااااا*​


----------

